# Best wax for best shine on silver paint



## Simeyb (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello everyone - now that Christmas is sort of over (hope everyone had a great time!), my mind is turning to really getting into detailing my cars - one of the main aspects being the paintwork - I've an FPace which has been professionally corrected about 4 months ago and an FType coupe - both in Indus silver (I think, might be rhodium silver!). The Ftype I bought from Jaguar in October and is 3 years old - paint is pretty much corrected to be honest so not too much to worry about - I'll use Meguairs Step 1 and Step 2 polishes in their 3 step system as I have them and a DA polisher, but I really want a deep gloss wax to finish off - has anyone any recommendations please as to a great wax I can apply as the final protection? Many thanks!


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

whats your budget ?

would you prioritise durability over looks or do you have the time to reapply frequently ?

info like this helps people give suggestions, do you have anything at the moment that you use that maybe your not happy with, or just want to try something new etc ?


----------



## Simeyb (Oct 15, 2010)

BRUN said:


> whats your budget ?
> 
> would you prioritise durability over looks or do you have the time to reapply frequently ?
> 
> info like this helps people give suggestions, do you have anything at the moment that you use that maybe your not happy with, or just want to try something new etc ?


Thanks Brun - not too worried about budget to be honest - car cost a fortune so want to keep it tip top - durability to an extent, but do have some time to keep on top of it. I haven't used any kind of wax before, but given I think some may not bring out the best in silver - I quite like a wet look or at least a deep reflection, I'm open to any suggestions!


----------



## westie (Mar 28, 2007)

Mothers wax


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

I use my favourite on my 'complex' si!ver - stunning results and longevity from Raceglaze Black Label. Spreads forever so applies very thinly making it very cost effective. Put a photo up here somewhere many moons ago.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Find something sterile look sealant, but before some really good session with scholl s30 (its brighter than s40). Dry something easy-gtechniq easycoat. Underrated shine. If car wet, spritz to damp microfiber and after that pressure over. Really nice sharp shine or try new turtle wax flex spray. Highest shine numbers you get with easy work.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Swissvax best of show

Pinnacle souveran

Wolfgang fuzion

Zymol destiny


Polish Angel cosmic. (sealant)


----------



## Simeyb (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone that's all really helpful - cheers


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

SW Best Of Show or Zymol Glasur. 

But the prep work needs to be decent, to get the benefits.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ead.php?t=396766&share_type=t&link_source=app


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

You won't get much depth or wet look on a light colour like silver, a synthetic sealant or wax would be best. 
adams Graphene Ceramic Spray Coating or turtle wax flex for good gloss and durability.
Or something like tac shinee wax if you don't mind something less durable.


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

I've had a few silver cars and detailed friends and family and my fall back is always a good sealant over a wax on light cars. Zaino Z8 for me is amazing, durability is a bit rubbish but the looks make up for it. I used white noise a few times which is a montan based wax and that gave some good results but the sealants are just sharper for me. :thumb:


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

nothing beats the warm glow of carnauba, i suggest harly wax or when budget is not an issue emperor class high grade from nubawax


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

I loved chemical guys jet seal 109 on my various silver cars

Sent from my IN2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

polish angel

https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...VER_ALUNITE2_1024x1024_large.jpg?v=1571436659
not seen anything better yet


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Gas head said:


> polish angel
> 
> https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0...VER_ALUNITE2_1024x1024_large.jpg?v=1571436659
> not seen anything better yet


This x2.

I cannot rave about these enough... a 'spray wax' probably sells them short as they also contain some SiO2 and TiO2 which are the core components of high end coating toppers. Polish Angel excel in some of the most visually appealing LSPs available, don't get me wrong silver will always be silver, 80% of the gloss will come from paint prep but this will give the icing on the cake.

Many products offer a 'jetting effect' and on a metallic silver you do not want this or any product that will add this. This on the other hand is designed for silver cars, amazing beading, decent slickness some mild filling ability and the easiest product out of any I have used above to apply. It'll last c.1 month but I've actually used it as a drying aid with no problems, so it's pretty flexible to re-top.

May seem pricey, but bear in mind it's all handmade and from boutique brand this is comparatively cheap... I find these exceptional value and a little to go a long way.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

The show car guys use said waxes that glow with short longevity. I am a Zymöl guy BoS can be bought in smaller sizes or old school Dodo Juice. 

John Tht.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I tried many combos on my old silver car and from memory i found R222 cleanser top with R222 concours or zymol glasur gave the wettest look.i think d&d si suited silver too. Car was fully corrected though which makes a big difference 

















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajb39oh (Aug 1, 2011)

You want to use a synthetic or ceramic product. Carnauba products don’t work as well because there isn’t much depth of color that carnauba can show. You want the “bling” factor in my experience. White is like that too.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I find that Soft 99 Fusso is good on it's own but curiosity killed the cat and I applied Soft 99 King Of Gloss over the top after about a week. After a month or so I finish off the wash routine with Sonax Brilliant Shine if I have time before it starts raining


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Simeyb said:


> Hello everyone - now that Christmas is sort of over (hope everyone had a great time!), my mind is turning to really getting into detailing my cars - one of the main aspects being the paintwork - I've an FPace which has been professionally corrected about 4 months ago and an FType coupe - both in Indus silver (I think, might be rhodium silver!). The Ftype I bought from Jaguar in October and is 3 years old - paint is pretty much corrected to be honest so not too much to worry about - I'll use Meguairs Step 1 and Step 2 polishes in their 3 step system as I have them and a DA polisher, but I really want a deep gloss wax to finish off - has anyone any recommendations please as to a great wax I can apply as the final protection? Many thanks!


I've used most recently DetailedOnline surreal wax on my previous silver car, really added a nice level of gloss and I was very happy with the results I got.

Have also used G3 supergloss and that was good as well - both being very easy to apply / remove.


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

Chemical guys blitz is amazing on silver too

Sent from my IN2013 using Tapatalk


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Definitely Zymol concours, if you're not intending to put a ceramic coat on. If you are, Kamikaze Miyabe, ISM looks amazing when cured, the paint looks wet.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Tac Shinee Wax made my silver look really glossy, even without much in the way of prep.


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

Tykebike said:


> I find that Soft 99 Fusso is good on it's own but curiosity killed the cat and I applied Soft 99 King Of Gloss over the top after about a week. After a month or so I finish off the wash routine with Sonax Brilliant Shine if I have time before it starts raining


Can anyone help point me in the right direction on uploading photos direct from a computer instead of using an image hosting platform? I've done it in the past but the method escapes me now.


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Don't go for the most expensive!!...

Just get a reputable wax literally hundreds listed in here... And enjoy.

You would very rarely see any difference with the naked eye to a wax, look at all these videos on yout showing wax comparisons and there is literally readings of gloss from 85-90 generally.


General consensus for wax is:
Gloss
Durability
Application
Cost
These vary greatly with big trade offs. You generally are not getting the glossiest wax with the longest durability. There's always a trade off. But cost generally is the easiest trade off, there is no spending 10 times the ££ to get "the" best wax it doesn't exist!.

Not trying to be blunt just hopefully helping someone in future from spending a fortune on a wax expecting the world from it!. If there was a *best" everyone would you it and nothing else.

More importantly enjoy your hobby


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

v_r_s said:


> Don't go for the most expensive!!...
> 
> Just get a reputable wax literally hundreds listed in here... And enjoy.
> 
> ...


True, i have waxes ranging from a tenner up to a few hundred quid and there isnt a massive difference really. Generally though the more expensive the nicer the user experience is
Something like polish angel rapidwaxx delivers on all bases, application lovely,hydrophobic, high gloss, decent durability and price per application isnt to bad, rare you get a product with no trade offs
Never used it on silver but it probably looks great

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Even with high carnauba at 80% any wax structure with need an equal volume of carrier, some of the show car waxes are short lived. I balance mine between longevity plus shine, so use FK1000p I have Zymöl plus Supernatural. Mitchell &King have some interesting waxes so may be worth a try. 

They use a paint cleaner prior to waxing plus the carrier enable two applications of the wax or more. 

Good luck.

John Tht.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Check out “The biggest wax test ever” a thread on here.

John Tht.


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

This is Polish Angel Rapidwaxx on my silver car. Very pleased with it & I've just bought their Silver Alunite spray wax to try out.

I've just cleaned the car today and put Tac Systems Shiny Wax on the bonnet, so I'll see how that's looking shortly.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Muska said:


> This is Polish Angel Rapidwaxx on my silver car. Very pleased with it & I've just bought their Silver Alunite spray wax to try out.
> 
> I've just cleaned the car today and put Tac Systems Shiny Wax on the bonnet, so I'll see how that's looking shortly.


PA Master Sealant + Rapidwaxx was absolutely delicious on an otherwise bland silver Mazda.


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

That’s good news, as I’ve not long bought Master Sealant & Escalate.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Muska said:


> That's good news, as I've not long bought Master Sealant & Escalate.


If'n I had a car I didnt wanna coat, MS & RW is what I'd go with. Only got to live with it for a short time but everytime i saw it I hadda touch it...very inviting


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

budgetplan1 said:


> If'n I had a car I didnt wanna coat, MS & RW is what I'd go with. Only got to live with it for a short time but everytime i saw it I hadda touch it...very inviting


What sort of durability could you expect from MS and RW on a garage queen?

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

Alan W said:


> What sort of durability could you expect from MS and RW on a garage queen?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan W


Unfortunately the car was sold about a month after i did it. I'd guess on a garage queen that got occasional hits with Rapidwaxx you'd get close to a year w limited road use.

They 'say' Master Sealant is a 12 month deal so that might be spot on when topped with Rapidwaxx on a garage queen.


----------

